
Theranos Statement on CMS Findings - kqr2
https://theranos.com/news/posts/theranos-statement-on-cms-findings
======
jacquesm
> The clinical lab is just one of Theranos’ many opportunities to provide
> access to high-integrity, affordable and actionable health care information,
> and the company will continue to carry out its mission under the leadership
> of its founder and CEO, Elizabeth Holmes.

It looks like they are still firmly in denial. Fairly incredible at this
stage, it makes you wonder what it would take to get them to wake up.

